# Anacostia Casting 12/28



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Looks a little windy and crisp for Saturday, Sunday looks better. I am up for both, what do you all say?


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

saturday looks good for me .

i will see you around 10:30 . dont forget the f1 charlie , 

thanks DWIGHT.


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Hi Charlie
See you Sunday around 11:00.
On my way to NY this morning.
GOD BLESS!!
Earl-DC


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Can you all post the directions again. Thanks


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Earl!! We're not casting in N.Y.!
INDIO: I have it in the car!
Jim: From the south: 95n to 395n to a right at the end of 14st bridge. Take that all the way to Penn Ave bridge, go over and take first right at Mobile and a right at the stop sign and a right at the next sign(you go under the bridge and up the river)and go all the way to the end of the park on the right.From the North: Get to Kennelworth ave( 295 south and take the Penn Ave exit and take the right at the Mobile and the rest is the same. 
I'm going to be there about 11:00 just to give the morning time to warm up a bit.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Charlie let us know if you hit 700


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I will! Thanks for the confidence, but I may never get there, I grew an ulser last year and drove everyone around me crazy practicing every chance I got and still can just barely break 600, so it't wont be anytime soon.But I do love it so.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

For those interested.We will cast again Sunday 11.OO am
bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Bob, looks like you are getting a jump on the spring tourney tour. I got the zzippy LT 14 from J Valentine. Tony and I hit the field on thursday. It is very different from the greys. Seems to be a more through action rod. Still hit some decent "no wind" numbers. Plan to get in a couple of days practice this week too. I think the rod has potential.

NC Longcasters in '03.... lol

Tommy


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Tommy
Glad to hear you got the new rod.
Charlie.Earl and myself try to get to the practice field a couple times a week.
Let me know how you like the rod.
bob


----------

